# الإسعافات الأولية ... (( موضوع يهمك ))



## jim_halim (15 مارس 2007)

الإسعافات الأولية 







 لا    منجاة لكل إنسان من أن يمر بلحظات طارئة , كأن يرى شخصاً يتهاوى في الطريق غائباً عن وعيه أو متخبّطاً متشنجاً . و الثواني القليلة القادمة , ربما كان فيها الفرق بين حياة ذلك الشخص أو موته .لذا فإن إحاطة كل فرد بأساسيات الإسعاف الأولي هي من الأمور الجوهرية 

أن حصول كل إنسان على أساسيات الإسعاف الأولي , لا يتطلب أن يكون طبيباً أو خبيراً مهنياً , و إنما ميدان الإسعاف مفتوح على الدوام لكل من تضعه الظروف في موقف يتطلب التصرف السريع لمساعدة كل من يحتاج مساعدة عاجلة و إسعاف سريع .. 

و لذلك سنحاول بنعمة المسيح أن نورد تلخيصاً لبعض من الحالات و الإصابات التي تستدعي التدخل السريع من قبل المسعفين  ... 

و نبدأ بنعمة الرب بإصابات الحروق ..  (  وقانا الله جميعاً من شرها ) 

الحروق


أسباب الحروق عديدة  فهي قد تحدث نتيجة  : ​
1- التعرض المباشر للنيران أو اللهيب .. 
2 التعرض لسوائل ساخنة .. كالماء المغلي و غيره .. 
3- التعرض لبعض أنواع الكيماويات الحارقة .. كالحوامض المركزة أو بعض مواد التنظيف المنزلية .. 
4- التعرض لغازات ساخنة ( غالباً في المصانع ) .. 
5- أو التعرض لجسم صلب ساخن .. ( المكواة .. آنية المطبخ الساخنة ... ) 
6-  الحروق الشمسية .. نتيجة للتعرض لأشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة .. 

____________


أنواع الحروق ​

لكي يتسني لنا أن نحدد مدي خطورة الحروق .. يجب علينا أن نعرف مدي الضرر الذي أحدثه الحرق في أنسجة الجسم ..  و طبعاً كلما زادت الأضرار التي سببها الحرق للأنسجة زادت خطورته ... و علي هذا الأساس تم تقسيم أنواع الحروق إلي ثلاثة أنواع .. 

حروق من الدرجة الأولي ​

الحرق من الدرجة الأولي هو الحرق الذي يؤثر على الطبقة الخارجية للجلد  .. طبقة ال ( epidermis  )  فقط .. و لا يمتد لما هو  أسفل هذه الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد ..  و هي حروق بسيطة لا خوف منها ( , إلا إذا كان يشمل منطقة واسعة جداً من الجلد  ) 

و حروق الدرجة الأولى هذه تسبب ألماً واحمراراً للجلد المصاب .. 

حروق الدرجة الثانية ​

في هذا النوع من الحروق .. يمتد التلف ( الحرق ) إلي الطبقة التي تلي الطبقة الخارجية من الجلد (epidermis) و يمتد إلي طبقة ال ( dermis  ) , إلا أنه عادة ليس خطيراً , و يتم التعامل معه علي أنه حرق بسيط كما من الدرجة الأولي إن كانت مساحته لا يزيد عن ثلاث بوصات .. و هو حرق بسيط  ( إلا إذا كان يشمل منطقة واسعة من الجلد , أو إذا لحقه تلوث جرثومي و التهاب  ) ..


تتميز هذه الحروق بالشكل الأحمر الغامق للمنطقة المصابة .. و يكون مصحوباً بألم شديد و ربما تظهر نفطات و تورم كما في الصورة :  .. 





الإسعافات الأولية في حالة الإصابة بالحروق البسيطة ( الدرجة الأولي ) و ( الدرجة الثانية .. علي ألا تكون مساحة الحرق كبيرة ) 


1- تضع المنطقة المصابة تحت صنبور مياة جارية  علي الأقل لخمس دقائق .. 
2- توضع علي المنطقة المصابة ( كمادات الثلج .. ) مع مراعاة الآتي .. 

تلف مكعبات الثلج بقماش نظيف بصورة كمّادة و توضع فوق المنطقة المصابة لمدة ( 20 ) دقيقة . ثم ترفع لمدة ( 10 ) دقائق , قبل أن يعاد وضعها كالسابق , وهكذا تستمر الدورة . 
يجب تفادي وضع الثلج مباشرة على الجلد , أو إبقاء الكمادة الثلجية فوق المكان المحروق أكثر من عشرين دقيقة , لأن ذلك قد يسبب " عضة صقيع " (   Frost bite  ) . 
لا تحاول استعمال العلاجات المنزلية أو كمادات الثلج إذا كانت حروق الدرجتين الأولى و الثانية تفطي مساحة أكبر من مساحة خمسة كفوف , لأن وضع كمادات ثلجية على مثل هذه المساحة الكبيرة . يمكن أن يسبب " نقص حرارة " .. و يؤدي إلي حدوث صدمة ( shock ) و قد يهدد الحياة . بدلاً من ذلك اطلب العون الطبي بأسرع ما يمكن .

لماذا نعمل علي تبريد المنطقة المصابة ؟؟ 

تبريد مكان الحرق يقلل من أحتمال حدوث تورم أو يقلل من شدته  عن طريق سحب السخونة من المنطقة المصابة .. 

3- إن لم يكن الثلج متوفراً .. أكتفي بوضع قماشة ناعمة مبللة علي مكان الحرق أو تنظف و تلف ب( شاش طبي معقم ) ..  
( تعامل مع الحرق برفق و تجنب دائما الضغط علي المنطقة  ) 

4-راجع الطبيب على الفور , إذا رأيت حروقاً متقرحة على الوجه أو الأعضاء التناسلية , تغطي مساحة راحة اليد الواحدة ( إذ أن الحروق بهذا الحجم على هاتين المنطقتين هي حالات خاصة ) , أو إذا رأيت حروقاً من الدرجة الثانية متقرحة قابلة للتفقؤ , لأن القروح المنفتحة معرضة للعدوي 

5- أعط المصاب أي من أدوية مسكنات الألم البسيطة ..  من الأدوية ال ( otc  ) :  أو الأدوية المسموح بتداولها بدون روشتة ( over the counter  ) ....  ( كالأسبرين ) فهي تعمل علي تقليل الألم و بعضها يقلل من الإلتهاب و  بالتالي يقلل من التورم ..  

ملحوظة : تجنب أعطاء ( الأسبرين ) للأطفال الصغار و للحوامل .. و أستبدله بال ( باراسيتامول ) 

6- ينصح بمداومة وضع ( sun ***een  ) أو المراهم الواقية من الشمس .. فوق المنطقة المصابة ( بعد أن تشفي ) لمدة 6 أشهر  و تجنب تعريضها لأشعة الشمس لفترات طويلة .. 

أما بالنسبة لحروق الدرجة الثالثة​
حروق الدرجة الثالثة , وهذه دائماً حروق خطيرة فهي تدمّر الجلد الخارجي و الداخلي , و كذلك تحرق الشعر و الأعصاب والوعية الدموية و الغدد و الشحم , بل و تصل أحياناً إلى العضلات و العظام 

وتبدو حروق الدرجة الثالثة بيضاء اللون أو مسودّة , وهي تكون عادة محاطة بحروق الدرجتين الأولى و الثانية . وإذا كانت تشمل منطقة واسعة من الجسم , فإنها يمكن أن تكون قتّالة

و لشدة حدتها ( و لأنها غالباً ما تكون نتيجة حوادث كبيرة ) فغالباً ما يصاحبها حالات صدمة  ( shock  ) و لذلك يجب التعامل معها بحذر أكبر  .. 

حروق الدرجة الثالثة أغلبها تكون غير مؤلمة ... و يصاحبها صعوبة في التنفس .. ( و  في حالات الإختناق بالدخان المصاحب للحريق  يكون هناك تسمم بغاز أول أكسيد الكربون أو غيره من نواتج الإحتراق السامة  أو الغازات السامة .. ) 

كيفية التصرف : 

1- إبعاد المصاب عن مكان الحريق  ( إن كان هذا بأستطاعتك .. و لكن لا تغامر بحياتك .. بل دع الأمر للمتخصصين إن كان هذا صعباً ) .. 

2-  الإتصال بالإسعاف أو  الإستعانة بأقرب مساعدة طبية في أسرع وقت .. 

3- تزال قطع الثياب المحترقة , ولكن لا يجوز غمس جسم الشخص في حمام بارد أو ماء مثلوج  .. 

4- تجنب وضع مراهم على الحروق لأنها قابلة للالتصاق بالمنطقة المحروقة . ولكن تُلف المنطقة الشديدة الاحتراق بقماش نظيف , ويصار إلى إراحة الشخص قدر المستطاع . 

5-  إن كان المصاب فاقداً للوعي .. تأكد من علامات الحياة الحيوية ..  ( التنفس , النبض , خفقان القلب ) 

6- التنفس الإصطناعي وإنعاش القلب والرئتين. هما الحل الأخير إذا كان المريض قد توقف قلبه أو\و تنفسه  ( سنوردهما بالتفصيل لاحقا ً إن شاء الله ) 

_________________________________

و أخيراً ..الحروق الشمسية ​

    ماذا تسبب ...؟
احمرار الجلد و سخونته , تورّم , تقرّح , تحسس بالألم عند اللمس . بعض حالات الحروق الشمسية الشديدة تحدث آلاماً وصداعاً بل وغثياناً .
      كيف تسعف ...؟
الإبعاد عن أشعة الشمس , أخذ حمام بارد , ثم يدهن الجلد بالهلام المسكن , و يرش بالرذاذ المصنوع خصيصاً للقضاء على التورم و تبريد الجلد . قد تستعمل المسكنات لتخفيف الالتهاب و تسكين الألم .
    متى يراجع الطبيب ...؟
إذا لوحظ تفاعل جسماني محدثاً قصور تنفس و إعياء شديداً و غثياناً و إقياءاً . كما أن تقرحاً شديداً أو حرقاً شمسياً لمنطقة حساسة من الجسم , يستوجبان مراجعة الطبيب 


------------------------------------------------


سأحاول بنعمة المسيح أن أورد بقية أنواع الإصابات و طرق إسعافاتها الأولية قريباً .. 

أصلي أن يحفظ الله الجميع في صحة و سلام  دائمين  ...​


----------



## candy shop (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا جيم على الموضوع الجامد بجد ومفيد واكيد كلنا محتاجين نعرف الاسعافات دى وياريت لو عندك تانى تفدنا وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## bondok (16 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## قلم حر (16 مارس 2007)

موضوع مهم جدا .
يا ريت الكل يقرأه مره و اتنين و تلاته .
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## jim_halim (17 مارس 2007)

*التنفس الصناعي و إنعاش القلب و الرئتين و حالات الإختناق*

التنفس الإصطناعي ... وإنعاش القلب والرئتين ... وحالات الاختناق​

مراحل الإسعاف ...

المرحلة الأولى : المعاينة الأولية.

- معاينة المكان والبيئة المحيطة بالضحية للتأكد من سلامتها للمسعِف شخصياً ، قبل مباشرة الإسعاف ، فأنت لا تريد أن تكون

مصاباً آخراً أيضاً ، ولذلك فمن الضروري أن تلقي نظرة فاحصة سريعة على موقع الحادث لتحدد ما إذا كان هنالك ما يهدد سلامتك

أنت أو يزيد وضع المصاب خطورة مما يمنع المباشرة في العمل ، ثم العمل على التخلص من هذا المانع بأسلم الطرق.

2- بعد التأكد من صلاحية بيئة العمل ، ابدأ بتفحص المصاب ، بسؤاله عَمّا به شخصياً إذا كان بالغاً أو طفلاً ،

وبدغدغة قدميه مثلاً إذا كان رضيعاً ، فإن لم تتلقّ أي استجابة تُذكر ، فعليك الاتصال سريعاً بالإسعاف ، ثم العودة للمصاب

للبدء في خطوات الإسعاف.

ملاحظة : في حالة الطفل والرضيع ، لا تتصل بالإسعاف إلا بعد أن تكمل دقيقة من الإنعاش ، ثم عُد إليه وأكمل ما بدأته.

3- ضع إحدى يديك على جبهة المصاب ، وضع إصبعي السبابة والوسطى من يدك الأخرى تحت ذقنه ، وقم بإمالة الذقن

للأعلى معتمداً على يدك الموضوعة على جبهته ، وذلك لفتح مجرى الهواء ، ثم انظر في فمه لتتأكد من خلوّه من أي جسم غريب تجب إزالته ، واستمع بأذنك لتنفسه.






 إذا كان المصاب لا يتنفس ​

قم بإغلاق أنفه بإبهام وسبابة يدك الموضوعة على جبهته ، وضع فمك على فمه ،وانفخ فيه بقوة تزيد قليلاً على نَفَسِكَ الطبيعي ، انفخ فيه لمرتين متتاليتين ، للتأكد من عدم وجود أي مانع من وصول الهواء إلى رئتيه ، انفخ بفارقٍ لا يتجاوز الثانيتين بين النفختين ، ثم استمع بأذنك لخروج الهواء وراقب صدره في ذات الوقت.

وعليك بالنفخ إلى أن ترى صدره يرتفع بالشكل الطبيعي. ( تسمى هذه العملية بقبلة الحياة ).



انظر الصورة :     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 افحص نبض المصاب ، بوضع اصبعيك السبابة والوسطى ، على جانب رقبته القريب منك ، والملاصق لجانب القصبة الهوائية ، فإن وُجد النبض وغاب التنفس ، فعليك بالتنفس الاصطناعي ، وإن غاب الإثنان ، فعليك بإنعاش القلب والرئتين.

ملاحظة : الخطوات السابقة تسمى بخطوات الإنقاذ (هند ) ، حيث أن حرف الهاء يرمز إلى فتح مجرى الهواء ،وحرف النون يرمز إلى فحص التنفس ، وحرف الدال يرمز إلى الدورة الدموية ، حيث نقوم بفحص النبض.

المرحلة الثانية : التنفس الإصطناعي وإنعاش القلب والرئتين.​

... التنفس الإصطناعي ...

قبلة الحياة ... 

يُعمل به فقط في حالة انقطاع نفس المصاب ، مع وجود النبض في قلبه ، وبعد إتمام خطوات المرحلة الأولى.

1- في حالة البالغ : يعطى ما معدله اثنا عشر (12) نفسا في فمه في الدقيقة الواحدة ، ثم يقوم المسعف بعد ذلك بفحص النبض والتنفس ، فإن بدأ المصاب بالتنفس فهذا هو المرجو ، أما إن كان الوضع على ما هو عليه ، فعلى المسعف الإستمرار بإعطاء

المصاب (12) نفساً في الدقيقة ، بمعدل نفس لكل خمس ثوان.

2- أما في حالة الطفل والرضيع : يعطى ما معدله عشرين (20) نفساً في الدقيقة ، أي بمعدل نفس كل ثلاث (3) ثوان.

... إنعاش القلب والرئتين ...


ويُعمل به في حال غياب النبض والتنفس معاً، وبعد إتمام خطوات المرحلة الأولى.


1- البالغ ( من ثمان سنوات فأكثر ): ضع إصبعك السبابة في موضع التقاء أضلاع المصاب فوق بطنه مباشرة ، ثم ضع اصبعي السبابة والوسطى من يدك الأخرى على جسد المصاب فوق اصبعك السابق مباشرة ، وبعد ذلك ضع راحة يدك على منتصف صدره فوق إصبعيك السابقين مباشرة ، كما هو موضح في الصورة :





ستلاحظ بأن يدك الآن هي في المنتصف بين حلمتي صدر المصاب تقريباً.

قم بوضع يدك الأخرى فوق الأولى واتخذ وضعاً عمودياً مع جسم المصاب وقم بالضغط القوي نوعاً ما على صدره

معتمداً على وزن جسمك كله ، لا على قوة كتفيك ، وذلك كي لا تنهك نفسك سريعاً ، قم بالضغط بمعدل خمس عشرة ضغطة (15)

بمعدل ضغطة كلّ أقلِّ من ثانية ، بعد إعطاء المصاب نفسين متتاليين في فمه ، كرر ذلك لأربع دورات.





ملاحظات :

- عليك الضغط بقوة تنزل صدر المصاب بعمق 3.8 إلى 5 سنتيمتر ، لتحقيق التأثير المطلوب على عضلة القلب.

- عليك الإستمرار بالعملية السابقة إلى أن تحقق هدفك ، أو تصلك سيارة الإسعاف ، أو يبلغ بك الإجهاد حداً لا تستطيع

معه المواصلة ، فحينها عليك التوقف فوراً ، فلا أحد يريدك أن تصبح مصاباً آخر.

- الدورة الواحدة هي عبارة عن نفسين متبوعين بخمسة عشر ضغطة صدرية.

2- الطفل ( من سنة إلى ثمان سنوات ) :

خطوات إنعاش قلب الطفل هي نفسها المستخدمة في إنعاش قلب البالغ ، إلا أن هناك أربعة فروق.

- لا تتصل بالإسعاف إلا بعد أن تعطيه دقيقة كاملة من الإنعاش.

- استخدم يداً واحدةً فقط للضغط على صدره.

- إضغط إلى عمق 2.5 إلى 3.8 سنتيمتر فقط.

- أعطه نفساً واحداً فقط متبوعاً بخمس ضغطات صدرية لعشرين دورة.

3- الرضيع ( منذ الولادة وحتى عمر السنة ):

بعد إتمام المرحلة الأولى ، أعط الرضيع نفسين هادئين ، بمعدل نفس واحد كلّ ثانية ونصف إلى ثانيتين ، وذلك بوضع فمك

على فمه وأنفه في ذات الوقت ، فهو رضيع كما تعلم ولن يمكنك إغلاق أنفه بيدك وإعطائه الأنفاس في نفس الوقت ،

لعدم كفاية المساحة ، لذلك عليك تغطية فمه وأنفه بفمك مباشرة ، وبعد ذلك ، ضع أصابعك (السبابة والوسطى والبنصر)

عند منتصف صدره بين حلمتيه تماماً ، وارفع السبابة لتبقى الوسطى والبنصر في موضعيهما ،





وقم بالضغط على صدره برؤس أصابعك ( لا بأظافرك ) ، بمعدل خمس ضغطات إلى عمق 1.3 إلى 2.5 سنتيمتر ،

وبمعدل ثلاث ضغطات كل ثانيتين، كرر هذه العملية لعشرين دورة ، حتى تحقق الهدف المطلوب أو تصلك المساعدة.





ملاحظة :

- على المسعف أن لا يستبعد احتمال تقيؤ المصاب المفاجئ عليه ، وعليه أن لا يتوقف عند حدوث ذلك ، بل عليه إمالة المصاب جانباً ( علي جنبه ) كي يخرج القيء من فمه ، وذلك كي لا يختنق وتزداد حاله سوءًا.

ملاحظات : 

- في حالة كون المصاب مقلوباً على وجهه فلا تتسرع بقلبه على ظهره ما لم تعرف الطريقة الصحيحة لذلك ، فقد تؤذي بتسرعك

رقبته أو عموده الفقري ، وتزيد الحالة سوءًا بدلاً من معالجتها.

في مثل هذه الحالة ضع إحدى يديك مبسوطة تحت يده القريبة منك وقم برفعها قريباً جداً من الأرض وحرِّكها بشكل دائري باتجاه

رأسه لتتعامد معه ، وسترى أن يد المصاب تتشكل تلقائياً تبعاً للحركة.

بعد ذلك ضع إحدى يديك على وسطه (فوق ردفه) ، والأخرى على كتفه ، وحرك يديك معاً في نفس الوقت بلطف لتقلبه باتجاهك ،

وعندما يصبح على جانبه ، قم بتحريك يدك من على كتفه وضعها على رقبته لتسندها ، ودع كتفه يستند على ذراعك ، ثم أكمل

عملك بلطف إلى أن يستلقي المصاب على ظهره ، ثم باشر العمل حينها.

- إذا كان المصاب يعاني من جرح بليغ ، فعليك التعامل مع الجرح أولاً وإيقاف النزيف قبل كل شيء ، بالضغط عليه بيدك أو بلفه

بقطعة قماش بإحكام وليس بقوة ، كي لا تمنع وصول الدم إلى بقية الأعضاء ، والتعامل مع الجرح البليغ أهم من إنعاش المصاب

كما هو واضح ، إذ كيف تنعش مصاباً لا يتمتع بسائل الحياة وهو الدم؟؟

- على المسعف الإهتمام بالمصاب ذي الجرح البليغ أولاً قبل الإلتفات لغيره من المصابين ، فمن يعلم ، لعلّ هذا المصاب يفيق و يعينك فيما أنت فيه.

------------------------------------------------------​

 حالات الإختناق 


إن للإختناق سببان رئيسيان هما :

1- انزلاق قاعدة اللسان مما يسد مجرى الهواء ، وهذه الحالة تصيب الرياضيين غالباً ، بسبب الإجهاد ، وعلاجها بسيط جداً ،

وهو فتح مجرى الهواء  ( إمالة المريض جانباً .. و إزالة ما يسد مجري الهواء بيدك مع إرجاع رأسه للوراء و مباعدة ما بين فكيه العلوي و السفلي ) 

2- وجود جسم غريب يسد مجرى الهواء ، والجسم الغريب هو كل شيء داخلٌ أو خارجٌ من الجسم ، كالطعام أو الدم المتخثر

أو ما شابه ، وفي هذه الحالة ، دع المصاب يكحُّ بقوة وشجعه على ذلك ، دون التدخل الشخصي من قِبَلِك ، حتى يخرج ذلك الجسم من فمه ونتنهي المشكلة.

--أما في حالة عدم خروج الجسم الغريب ، وضعف المصاب ، فعليك التدخل السريع ، بإلصاق صدرك في ظهر المصاب ووضع

يدك مقبوضة على سُرَّته ووضع اليد الأخرى فوقها والضغط إلى الداخل متجهاً إلى أعلى بكل قوتك ، وباستمرار إلى أن تنتهي المشكلة.





في حالة كون المصاب بديناً جداً أو امرأة حاملاً ، عليك وضع يديك كما ذكرنا من قبل ، ولكن على صدره بدلاً من بطنه.والضغط إلى الداخل متجهاً إلى أعلى بكل قوتك ، وباستمرار إلى أن تنتهي المشكلة.





وفي حال عدم خروج الجسم الغريب ، وفقدان المريض لوعيه أو لجزء منه ، قم بإلقائه أرضاً في وضع الإنعاش ،

وافتح مجرى الهواء ، وانظر في فمه لعلك تستطيع رؤية الجسم الغريب وإزالته ، فإن لم تستطع ، فتوجه إلى قدميه ،واجلس عليهما مباعداً بين قدميك ، وضع يديك مجموعتين على بطنه في موضع السرّة واضغط إلى الأعلى




من ست (6) إلى عشر ضغطات (10) متتابعة ، ثم افحص فمه لترى ما إذا كان الجسم الغريب قد خرج أم لا.


- إذا بدأ المصاب يفقد علامات الحياة ، فعليك بالتنفس الإصطناعي والإنعاش في هذه الحالة.

إذا كان المختنق رضيعاً​
 ، فعليك حينئذٍ أن تجلس علي كرسي ثم تضع يدك على ذقنه ، وكأنك ستخنقه ،

وقم بقلبه بيدك الأخرى على اليد الأولى ، بحيث يصبح وجهه نحو الأرض وجسمه مستنداً على ذراعك ويدك على ذقنه ترفعه

للأعلى ، لفتح مجرى الهواء ، وأسند ذراعك على فخذك ، وذلك حتى يتحمل فخذك معظم الوزن وليصبح الرضيع في وضع مائل

للأسفل ، ثم قم بالضرب براحة يدك الأخرى بين كتفيه ، بمعدل خمس ضربات سريعة بعض الشيء





ثم اقلبه على ظهره بنفس الوضعية وقم بالضغط على صدره خمس ضغطات ،كما تعلمت في الإنعاش سابقاً





انظر في فمه لترى ما إذا كان الجسم الغريب قد خرج أم لا ، وإن رأيته فعليك محاولة إخراجه بخنصرك.

كرر هذه العملية حتى تحقق هدفك أو تضظرّ إلى إنعاشه.

أخيراً : ماذا تفعل لو كنت أنت المختنق؟؟​
- اجمع قبضتك على سرّتك وضع يدك الأخرى عليها وادفع إلى الداخل متجها إلى أعلى بقدر المستطاع وبأقصى قوة ، حتى

تنجح ، وإن أحسست بالوهن وعدم القدرة على المواصلة فابحث عن أي شيء يمكن أن يفيدك ويسندك ، كالطاولة على سبيل المثال ، وقم بوضع يديك عليها وأسند بطنك على حافتها ودع ثقل جسمك يتكفل بالباقي ، بمعنى أن تضغط على بطنك مستعينا بثقل جسمك لا بقوة ساعديك أو كتفيك ،  

و بعد الشر عليكم كلكم  و علي كل من تحبون ...


----------

